
Live with me; and I'll teach you how to program - inspirebnb
http://www.inspirebnb.com
======
stegosaurus
What's the deal with all of this 'learn to code in just X easy steps' nonsense
that keeps popping up everywhere lately?

Just do it. Pick a random language, make a game, make a terminal script that
prints sine and cosine, go and pick up a math textbook, read Wikipedia.

You'll get there. Don't worry about the details.

Don't know what sine and cosine are? Stop worrying about becoming a rockstar
programmer. Go and learn about the glorious world we live in. The job will
come later.

You were not born to be an employee.

~~~
pgbovine
Not commenting on this particular project, but to the general point of "just
do it": very, very, very few people are autodidacts; it just happens that
autodidacts frequent sites such as HN. The vast majority of learners need
(ideally face-to-face) guidance to provide structure, motivation, and
feedback.

~~~
stegosaurus
Okay, so you've identified a prerequisite, then. People need to be taught
autodidactism. If you're correct and the idea is valid, then tautologically
they cannot do it themselves.

Why?

Because without being able to teach yourself, programming is a sisyphean task.
What happens when you're done 'learning to program'? You just stick at that
level forever?

~~~
smt88
> _People need to be taught autodidactism_

I've come to believe that autodidactism is a function of enthusiasm rather
than a certain skill.

I learned to program by banging my head against the wall over and over. I
never got sick of it. I know that I'd have become a better programmer faster
if someone had saved me from a few of those head injuries and helped me take
forward steps earlier.

~~~
Estragon
Being enthusiastic for wholesome things is a skill in its own right.

~~~
inspirebnb
Hey Guys, thanks for your all the comments;-) I agree with both of you... But,
Co-living is a way to have a focused environment to achieve your goals, here
are some examples: Do you wanna finish that code you've been planning to write
since a year? Well, let's say that i'm a programmer and I live in a different
city, and if you move with me for a week or two, I'll help you to write it and
discuss it, and focus on it while enjoying a different environment etc.
Example2: Wanna lose weight? Well, I'm a trainer... Live with me and I'll give
you a focused sessions combined with the proper food diet... Example 3: Coming
to NYC for business, and looking for a place to stay? Live with me, and I'll
introduce you to the right people... ETC... So, It's BnB + Value I had so many
bad experiences on AirBnB.. Because, People are usually busy, and they won't
spend the time they've promised with you, and you end up with just a cheap
room with a note: "leave the key under the mat when u leave" !! And That's why
we've started InspireBnB.com , where we focus on the experince and not the
room... Tell me what do you think?

------
llogiq
Am I the only one who thinks this looks just a bit creepy?

Here's a (IMHO) better proposition: Program with me and I'll teach you how to
program. It's called Open Source and you don't need to move to get there.

~~~
afarrell
One problem in open source is that mentorship is difficult. Many people are
only willing to mentor folks if they trust that the person is going to commit
the time to see things through.

~~~
ashitlerferad
Pick an open source community and you will find plenty of help.

Paid internships with assigned mentors are also available through Summer of
Code, Outreachy or project specific programs:

[https://developers.google.com/open-
source/gsoc/](https://developers.google.com/open-source/gsoc/)
[http://www.outreachy.org/](http://www.outreachy.org/)
[http://www.x.org/wiki/XorgEVoC/](http://www.x.org/wiki/XorgEVoC/)

OpenHatch is a great resource too:

[https://openhatch.org/](https://openhatch.org/)

------
darfs
It was fun to read the (first, not marked as example) entry "400 $/Day"(made
my day).

I believe im not in the target Group or simply not rich enough :-)

(E.g. 10 days would even cost more than I actually earn in One year)

Or: it's a fun entry. Any ideas?

Edit: clarification: earn in One year, after eating, living and so on.

~~~
inspirebnb
lol Darfs, thanx for your comment... that was an example too, my friend was
trying the code... Or prices will be in the same range of a normal BnB
experience... just a little too expensive because you're paying for the time
of the host + the room...

------
reustle
Does this sit on top of existing AirBnB profiles? I'd love to take on students
(for coding) or stay with a teacher (for language learning) with existing
airbnb profiles, and backed by the airbnb guarantees.

------
inspirebnb
InspireBnb is an accommodation sharing platform that puts the experience
before the room, In techy terms: It's co-Living + Bed & Breakfast.

Living together with a common goal “Co-Living” is a chance to have a focused
time to learn and explore amazing possibilities…

If you are a host; it's an opportunity for Getting paid doing what you love:
build your perfect day itinerary, then combine it with a matching BnB offer…
and inspire like-minded people around the world…

Learn languages; build startups, write books, lose weight etc.

BnB was never about the room; It's about the experience.

------
inspirebnb
Hey Guys, thanks for your all the comments;-) I agree with both of you... But,
Co-living is a way to have a focused environment to achieve your goals, here
are some examples: Do you wanna finish that code you've been planning to write
since a year? Well, let's say that i'm a programmer and I live in a different
city, and if you move with me for a week or two, I'll help you to write it and
discuss it, and focus on it while enjoying a different environment etc.
Example2: Wanna lose weight? Well, I'm a trainer... Live with me and I'll give
you a focused sessions combined with the proper food diet... Example 3: Coming
to NYC for business, and looking for a place to stay? Live with me, and I'll
introduce you to the right people... ETC... So, It's BnB + Value I had so many
bad experiences on AirBnB.. Because, People are usually busy, and they won't
spend the time they've promised with you, and you end up with just a cheap
room with a note: "leave the key under the mat when u leave" !! And That's why
we've started InspireBnB.com , where we focus on the experince and not the
room... Tell me what do you think?

------
pmiller2
My first impression of this was that it was posted about 6 days too early.
Would have made a great April Fool's joke, but it's ringing too many Poe's Law
bells for me to take it seriously.

------
smt88
I'd totally do this if it didn't involve my student living with me.

~~~
inspirebnb
lol ...Thanx for your feedback... It's more of a BnB with a value... Co-Living
helps you focus on one thing for a period of time to accomplish a common goal
... like building a startup etc... So, he won't be living there for long
lol...

~~~
kaikai
How long exactly do you think it takes to build a startup?!

~~~
inspirebnb
Sometimes... a weekend?!! [http://fourhourworkweek.com/2011/09/24/how-to-
create-a-milli...](http://fourhourworkweek.com/2011/09/24/how-to-create-a-
million-dollar-business-this-weekend-examples-appsumo-mint-chihuahuas/)

------
mmaunder
The last guy who got that ring wasn't too happy about it.

~~~
inspirebnb
lol, good one man ... but' don't worry... I've tried this one and doesn't work
lol... or I won't be wasting time building startups lol... It's a beautiful
hand crafted ring... perfect as a gift..

------
mkoble11
this looks cool - but one recommendation would be to move the gold ring
further down the page or remove it altogether. in it's current position, it
seems out of place. i would put the "1\. build your itinerary ... etc" section
above that. perhaps install a chat window on the site and ask your potential
signups if a gold ring would be a viable incentive?

~~~
inspirebnb
Hey MKoble, Really appreciate you suggestion, it's the only one was actually
related to our website lol We'll fix the design asap... Plz. make a trial
profile... tell me if you see anything else... Thanx

------
andersen1488
I love this. The idea of introducing the model of a travelling journeyman to
programming really excites me.

------
chirau
You should probably include options for "Host & Learn" and "BnB & Teach"

~~~
inspirebnb
Thanx, will work on it :-)

